# Wühlmäuse am Teich



## KTB (4. Juni 2010)

Nabend

Musste gerade fest stellen, das als ich von der Arbeit kam, mein Teich gute 100 Liter Wasser verloren hat. Nach reichlicher Suche an den Rändern war das übel schnell gefunden. Ein Mäusetunnel lag unmittelbar zwischen meinem Fertigteich und dem Folienteich und an glaubt es kaum, die Maus hatte eine schönes kleines Loch in die Folie gefressen
Man hatte ich ne Laune, bin dann wie der Blitz in den Fachmarkt und habe PVC-Kleber von verschiedenen Herstellern gekauft und zu Hause dann das Loch von beiden Seiten mit Folienresten geflickt 
Den Mäusetunnel habe ich (Sorry Tierschützer) mit Gift gefüllt und dann den Bereich großzügig mit Schnellbinderbeton aufgefüllt. 

Meine Frage: Wird das wohl reichen oder hat schon jemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt? Wäre für Lösungsvorschlage dankbar, da sich langsam aber sicher die Mäuselöcher in meinem Garten häufen.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Mattis (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wühlmäuse am Teich*

Hallo 

kennst Du diese Klosteine?Einfach in jedes Loch ein Stein


----------



## KTB (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wühlmäuse am Teich*

Werdsch mal probieren...


----------



## KTB (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wühlmäuse am Teich*

Das mit den Klosteinen hat funktioniert, den Rest hat mein kater erledigt, trotzdem ärgerlich wenn man bedenkt, das durch so ein kleines Loch, so ein Aufwand betrieben werden muss, erst die Suche nach dem Loch in der Folie dann die Ursache, dann prüfen ob es die einzige undichte Stelle war... schon ärgerlich das ganze, daher... Mein nächstes Teichbauprojekt wird nicht nur größer sondern auch vor der Verlegung der Plane von innen mit Spritzbeton ausgekleidet...

Danke noch einmal für den Tipp.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Muschelschubserin (4. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Sven, 

wie hat es sich weiterentwickelt? Die Mäuse sind doch nicht ganz weg geblieben, oder?

Wir planen auch einen Teich und haben eine Mühlmausplage im Garten.
Hat schon jemand eine gute Lösung gefunden, die wir im Unterbau verwenden könnten? Habe hier im Forum von Hasendraht gelesen.....¿ (Ironie) 
Würden uns über ein paar Tipps sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße
Lara


----------



## Froschkönigin (4. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Lara,
wir haben die Teichgrube mit engmaschigem Maschendraht (Maschenweite 13mm) überzogen (zumindestens die oberen 100 cm) und am oberen Rand mit einer dünnen Zementschicht befestigt (siehe Foto). Mit Sand "gepolstert", darauf Vlies und die Folie verlegt. Zur Rasenseite außerdem Splitt und Pflastersteine gelegt. Somit ist der Rand begehbar und die lieben Tierchen und der Rasen hoffentlich auf Abstand.

LG Angelika


----------



## Muschelschubserin (4. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Angelika,

Klasse - herzlichen Dank für deine hilfreiche Antwort und das Foto - so kann ich es mir noch besser vorstellen.


----------



## Avatar (19. Dez. 2017)

Hallo,
habe eure Beiträge gelesen und hätte zu der Zementschicht noch eine Frage:
Welches Material nehme ich Kies,Rheinsand usw.??


----------

